# Making a Guinea Pig cage Rat proof?



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a guinea pig cage that I would love to add onto my rats cage now. I'm always up for a free upgrade. The bar spacings are way to far apart though. I'm just wondering if theirs an easy way to reduce the space size between the bars. 

Thanks I can put up pictures of their cage and the guinea pig cage if it would help. Their cage is just super boring right now cause 1. I just cleaned it. 2. I'm getting all new stuff for Christmas for them, and my relatives wanted to take their hammocks and toys to make sure if the size and what they like and stuff. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You'll have to get hardware cloth, wire cutters, and zip ties. Cut the cloth to fit the cage's dimensions, then zip tie it on. Make sure no sharp points are there and that it is flush against the cage. It isn't pretty, it isn't beautiful, and it can draw blood even filed down.

I used a gp cage as my first rat cage. I used spare hardware cloth zip-tied inside to make levels to use the horizontal space.


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright. Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

